# Trek Hardtail Mountain Bike.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Spent a glorious sunny afternoon at Mike's Cycle Shop in Moncton, getting fitted for a [B]Trek 6000[/B]. It's a light hardtail with dual discs brakes. For those of you not familiar with Trek, it was the brand favored by Lance Armstrong for all his Tour de France victories, except for one due to a production snag. ( It was Italian built with Trek colors.)

The bike is being built with some specialty parts and should be ready for a test ride and final adjustments at 11am tomorrow. The only other addition will be a slinger for the dog.

(Pic from the net. My own tomorrow)


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice mud plugger.

Haven't ridden any of the new Trek's, but liked the earlier stuff.

Ride a Cannondale myself now.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice although I would be inclined (subject to funds of course) to upgrade the forks.

Happy peddling


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks good but to much like hard work, couldn't you have got something with an engine :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Looks good but to much like hard work, couldn't you have got something with an engine :lol: :lol:


Got one of those already...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I have had my trek for about 6 months now and love it...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks good Mike, I hope you get some decent weather over the weekend. I'm another Cannondale MTB rider, had my F800SL for years now. Used to ride a heavily modified Trek VRX400 but reverted back to a hardtail, much more fun imho.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> I have had my trek for about 6 months now and love it...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Looks good Mike, I hope you get some decent weather over the weekend. I'm another Cannondale MTB rider, had my F800SL for years now. Used to ride a heavily modified Trek VRX400 but reverted back to a hardtail, much more fun imho.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


I had a chance this afternoon to test ride a couple of full suspension models, including the Trek Fuel EX-8. I didn't find them as nimble but definitely more flexible than my wallet...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a merida tfs as my last bike. It had similar spec to my trek, but was about Â£200 more. However, the trek seems to be far better built, has a better ride and just has a good 'feel' to it.

Enjoy it Mike.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

NIce bike Mike - what sort of riding are you planning?

I ride this Whyte 19 lightweight long travel hard tail which is great for fast single track and general trail riding










But my son has got me into more aggressive trail and downhill riding so have a modded full sus Kona Coiler to hit the bigger stuff and pretend I can still keep up with him :grin:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I say this everytime but i really should get back into this.

I used to love it


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> NIce bike Mike - what sort of riding are you planning?
> 
> I ride this Whyte 19 lightweight long travel hard tail which is great for fast single track and general trail riding


Basically same as you Mark. We have a great system of partially groomed trails in the area following a couple of large rivers and of course, the ocean.


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Trek, always represent great VFM. I'd ride the bike before making any upgrades. The current RS range are supposed to be pretty good.

Thought Lance rode all his TDF victories on OCLVs? Know in a couple of earlier Tours he had a Litespeed TT bike badged as a Trek but otherwise it was Wisconsins finest all the way.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

rutteger said:


> Nice Trek, always represent great VFM. I'd ride the bike before making any upgrades. The current RS range are supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> Thought Lance rode all his TDF victories on OCLVs? Know in a couple of earlier Tours he had a Litespeed TT bike badged as a Trek but otherwise it was Wisconsins finest all the way.





> *Quote from Wiki.*
> 
> In 1997, Trek helped sign former world road race champion (1993) Lance Armstrong to the Trek-sponsored United States Postal Service Pro Cycling Team. Armstrong won his first Tour de France in 1999 aboard a Trek 5500, becoming the first American to win the Tour on an American team riding an American made bicycle. Armstrong went on to win a record-setting seven-consecutive Tours de France, all of them aboard Trek bicycles. He did at some points ride a Litespeed bike, painted and badged as a Trek, due to Trek not having a suitable time trial bike available at the time. Most notably at the 1998 Vuelta


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Bike at home. I won't be planning any mods until I ride it for a while.*


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> rutteger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Trek, always represent great VFM. I'd ride the bike before making any upgrades. The current RS range are supposed to be pretty good.
> ...


OK, that was about what I said. Armstrong always rode Trek bikes for the road stages during his TDF victories. During some of the time trial stages he rode a Litespeed (US made not Italian) badged as a Trek.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Playing with photo effects.


----------

